# Apple bloquée



## steph8814 (25 Octobre 2015)

Suite à un déménagement, je rebranche mon appleTV et il reste bloque sur la pomme, pas moyen de faire quoi que ce soit...

J'ai essayé ce de le brancher sur mon mac avec un cable min USB mais il n'apparait pas sur itunes ( 12.3.1)

En appuyant sur les touches menu et lecture pause pendant 7 sec, le voyant passe de clignotement lent à clignotement rapide puis de nouveau lent , mais rien ne se passe.

J'ai cherché sur plusieurs forums des solutions mais je n'ai rien trouvé.



Avez vous des idées ?????



merci d'avance je suis preneur de toute solution efficace


----------

